# What to feed a Senior GR?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is she allergic to all meat? If not then I would fnd a meat and add that to her diet. Do you give her a good kibble? I would put her on a good kibble along with your suppliments but I dont know if she needs all those suppliments but then I am not familiar with all of them. It sounds as if you are looking at a raw diet. There are some threads recently about raw diets.


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yup, she's on royal canine hypoallergenic diet prescribed by the vet. However, I'm not very comfortable feeding her kibbles as they are not natural. I tried feeding her barf however it gives her muscus-y stools. She can only take dehydrolyzed protein.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Good foods for a Senior*

Besides her vitamins etc she gets (10yrs old) natural Precise with fruits in the am and carrots and brocalli in the PM.

But she also loves ice cream, pizza and in fact she eats everything except Mexican foods because it just does her in. You would probably cringe with the list of foods that l feed her and she is approx 65lbs and has a lot of exercise.

About a year ago l saw a man with an older GR and being that l was in the food section of Petsmart l asked him how old his GR is and he said 14 1/2. Of course the next question was what do you feed her.

He said that he only buys the cheapest brand when it's on sale! I also asked about vitamins and he said nothing except kibble in one form or another.

Bottom line your GR has to have a good gene pool and just be lucky.

We feed our GR the best for us as much as for the GR.

Alan


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

How long was she on barf, and what was in it? My suggestion would be, if she wasn't on long, to go back to it, feed a whole animal patty of some sort and see how she's doing in two months of it. It is NORMAL for dogs to have strange stools for the first bit of being on raw, the body does a bit of housecleaning. If she was on a raw diet that had grains and such added in, those could cause a problem too, so the best idea would be to find a different protien she hasn't had yet, try that and that alone and see how she does. 

My golden couldn't do chicken based dog food, but is going strong at 13 eating raw chicken as part of her raw diet.

Lana


----------

